# Toots Is Bomb!



## reggaeuplifts (Aug 2, 2007)

what up dudes, Toots and the Maytals' new album Light Your Light comes out August 28. Best reggae band, I'm so stoked. I actually even heard a little bit of it at my job with umgd. It is so dope. I love these guys. www.myspace.com/tatm Thoughts?


----------

